# Living in New Nerco (Maadi)



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, I found a nice flat is located in Maadi, in mazraa st new nerco, 

anybody has any reference of that part of the city, is a safe city for a girl? I really need to move out of my current flat.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I vaguely recall seeing an apartment there when I was searching for an apartment a few months ago. I think i found a bit isolated that I would not easily find taxi and no market in walking distance. That may also mean that it would not be ideal for a woman/girl.
Have a look and see for yourself. 

I rented in Zahraa Almaadi, close to Wadi Degla sporting club, which is suppose to be middle income area and I like it a lot. I found it much quieter and cleaner than Maadi Degla. Parking is never a problem, very close to the main road to catch a taxi and five minutes walking distance to the market.


----------



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you!! yes, indeed, the area seems a bit sketchy, in the other side is quite quiet which is exactly what I need.


----------

